# France Talent Visa - Cohabiting (Unmarried) Partner



## Thewormman

I am currently in the recruitment process for a role to move to France from the UK (Internal move).
From some research, it looks like the French 'Passeport Talent' residence permit would be the most applicable to myself.

I am wondering if my partner would be eligible to join me on this. Any official information I can find states 'Accompanying family can join - spouse and children'. Would this be available for a Co-Habiting partner in a long term relationship? (5 years, living together for 4 years).

Theres a few sites I can find which look promising, for example this from an administrator of French visas for citizens of India & Nepal:
https://visa.vfsglobal.com/ind/en/fra/news/proof-of-community

Thank you to anyone who can help!


----------



## Bevdeforges

The Service Public pages dealing with family members of those on passeport talent visas specifically mentions only married partners. Though I see from your reference that VFS specifically mentions married, civil union and co-habiting with appropriate proof of the relationship. In any event, the only definitive way to find out will be to apply for the appropriate visas (through the visa agency handling visa applications in the UK) and see what happens. 

But if you're doing an internal move (within the company you're already working for), is there some reason that the employer can't or doesn't want to process a proper "transfer" visa for you? It's normally much easier for a company to transfer staff (at least at a certain level) between countries than to have you make the visa decision for yourself. If I've misunderstood your situation, just go for it as you have planned. 

Worst possible case, if your partner is turned down, your partner may have to apply for their own visa on some other basis - which would depend on their plans to try to work in France or not.


----------



## Thewormman

Thank you very much for your response.
As you mention, it will be my employer who will make the application for a visa on my behalf. As I'm not at that stage yet, I wanted to try and find out as much info as possible.

I'm hoping that it's a relatively recent change they have made, to accept cohabiting partners as the reference I shared was updated this year.

Do you know what the best contact would be to ask the question?
Many thanks again for your help.


----------



## Bevdeforges

As far as I know, it IS a fairly recent change - not necessarily to the law, but to the overall policy. Those are the "tricky" ones as once you get to France you could run into problems dealing with the paperwork at the local level, but just stay calm and work your way through it all.

I would try to let your employer handle the big decisions on the visa - though check with them about the status of your partner in this regard. Usually, having an employer to back you up (and especially if they are doing an internal transfer rather than hiring you "off the street" to work in France) is a major advantage. Plus, they should have access to the corporate legal staff or advisors to look into any issues that crop up.


----------



## KH28

Thewormman said:


> Thank you very much for your response. As you mention, it will be my employer who will make the application for a visa on my behalf. As I'm not at that stage yet, I wanted to try and find out as much info as possible. I'm hoping that it's a relatively recent change they have made, to accept cohabiting partners as the reference I shared was updated this year. Do you know what the best contact would be to ask the question? Many thanks again for your help.


 How did this end for you? I myself am currently In the exact position where I am being offered the opportunity to relocate to Paris on a ICT or Passport Talent visa. I have been with my Un-married partner for 5 years and the terminology on official French gov channels is the same as you described back in 2021. It seems very odd that it's a pre-requisite especially considering France is a pretty secular country. Any info you can share would be really appreciated.


----------



## Bevdeforges

We haven't seen the OP for this thread in a few months now so I'm not sure if s/he'll respond. However, a quick check of the EU site turns up this page:








Unmarried couples (cohabitation) – rights/obligations across Europe - Your Europe


Your rights/obligations under EU-wide and national rules when moving to other EU countries with your partner (including same-sex couples).




europa.eu




This was last updated earlier this year and it still admits that "some" countries have not yet determined how they will verify de facto relationships for immigration purposes.

If the option is open to you, you'd do best to consider setting up some sort of civil union (whatever is available to you where you are) and then you can go as a "PACS'd" couple. But the "secularity" of France is often over-rated. This isn't a matter of "religion" but rather of social tradition and rather strict laws regarding family related obligations and property rights.


----------

